# .  .

## STALKER

,     ,        ,    .     ,     ,   ,    ,   ,    .  
,       ,       .     ,      .  ,     ,     ,     ,      .  
1.  . 
,    ,      ,    ,   ()    .  
2.           . .      ,      .  
3. . 
  ,  ,   .   90-       .    .      .  
4.. 
        .         .  ,     : 
-(,    ),    
-,( )      
-"",    ,    .  
5.  . 
     . .   , ,  ,     . ,   . ,  ,    ,     ,  ,      .   ,         ,   . .  
6. . 
   .    ,    ,          .  
7.   . 
  .  ,     ,   / ,   ,     .

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

...       .

----------


## laithemmer

.    ,     . ³         ,   .   ,       ,   -    .

----------


## aneisha

.          . ͺ,     -   ...    ,  .  ,     ,   .  ,   ( , )    .  - ,      .    .          .            .   ,   .

----------

,    . 
     ,  " ". ³. : "      **!"
     !      ,     ,    ,   ,  ,  ""   .. ,  ,   .       -   ,       . , - . 
    !     , ,  .

----------

,

----------


## amanuma



----------


## V00D00People

*amanuma*,  ,         ?

----------


## amanuma

?          (  )    ,          ? 
                                           .                      .

----------


## V00D00People

*amanuma*,           ...

----------


## amanuma

VOODOOPeople

----------


## -

> ?         (  )    ,          ?

            (   ).   :
- ,  ,    ,   , ,  -   ,     ,    ?
- .    . 
       ,       (     ),     ** (!!!).     ,  , ,    .     ( ).      ,     )))
 ,  90 %     . ,    ,      )) ,    ,   .  ,   -   .    ))
            .. , ,   .

----------


## V00D00People

> VOODOOPeople

             -    ,   ? 
    -   
           ,   ******            

> ** ** **       .

    !
     ,       
       ,        ,      ,

----------


## amanuma



----------

*V00D00People*,           ,       ))))   .
 !      .
              .

----------

,   .
    ,         .

----------


## Ihor

> *amanuma*,           ...

    
 (  ,       ),     :)         (, , , )     
       ,   !:)   

> ,   .
>     ,         .

  
,       ,       /  ,   ..,    ,         ! :)

----------

?

----------


## serg1975

,           ,       .

----------


## V00D00People

> ...     :)

   .

----------


## Ihor

> ?

     ,     :)      ,      :)

----------


## serg1975

,   , ..      , (  ), ,  . , , ( )...       ,          )

----------


## Ihor

> ,   , ..      *, (  ),* ,   
>   . , , ( )...       ,          )

    ,       !         ?   ?  
   ,   ..,    ,    ,             
   ,                    :)
      ,  ,          ,                    ,     ,             ..       ,  e      ,      ,  ,    
 :)

----------


## serg1975

.                ,  ..     , ......).        :   -  ......  .   90-     -  ,               .. ))))))).

----------


## Uksus

> ,           ,       .

    ?      - ,     ,   . ,  ,        ?

----------


## serg1975

?    ,      .      ,      ...

----------


## Uksus

,       ?
       ?

----------

,      ?  ,      20.       .     ,     ,   ,   ,      ,    ,        ..     ? 
    20 ,       ?

----------


## V00D00People

-    
     ,   ,

----------


## RAMM

.           . 
,      ,        ,   -.

----------


## nickeler

. ?      "--"      ,  " "     .     " " .

----------


## aneisha

,     .        "    ?".     ""    . ,      -  -,    ).

----------

-

----------


## Akvarel'

,  , ? -    *Ihor*   ,       .    ,   , ..  ( )  "",    ,    ,   ,  -   ,  ....    .            ,     ,       ,     ,  ,     .      , .      ,   .            ,     ""  "SN"...    - ...     .     ?

----------


## nickeler

D&G -   .

----------


## Ihor

> D&G -   .

     :)

----------


## aneisha

& -  . 
            "    " -  "".

----------


## nickeler

*Ihor*, D&G     -.   ,           ? ..

----------


## Ihor

> *Ihor*, D&G     -.   ,           ? ..

  ,     :)    ,    ,   ! :)

----------


## nickeler

*Ihor*,  ...       , ,   .        .

----------


## Akvarel'

> D&G     -.   ,          ?

   D$G      ...

----------


## Kaa

:)

----------

. 
 ,  :" !  ?"
"" - 
"  , ,    ..."

----------


## rust

> D$G      ...

  "   ,    ?" ()   ...

----------


## crazyastronomer

. ,     ,     .     ,         ,     ...   . , ,  ,      (   ),   ?

----------


## Fantasy

.  :     .   

> "   ,    ?"

     ,       .   

> , ,    ..."

      - "",    .        " ",      (),   .  
  , ""  ,   ,   ,   , ,    ..  *Akvarel'*, *Kaa*,           ,  -   ?     ,  --.  
    ,       ,    "" ,  .   

> ,         ,

         .      .     ,      ,  ,   ?

----------


## Fantasy

> ,

----------


## aneisha

> Akvarel', Kaa,          ,  -   ?     ,  --.

       .       vesrache, DG    , emproio    .  
ǲ:     ,      ,   .  
PPS: 

> "   ,    ?" ()   ...

       !

----------

**:     

> ,  --.

----------


## Fantasy

> ,      ,

   ,

----------

